# [Frog God Games]  Announces the return of Tegel Manor Reborn.



## silverhair2048 (Nov 22, 2018)

The KS begins tomorrow, but view the invitation YouTube video in preparation.

Welcome to Tegel Manor Reborn.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2U3cSeOxaw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 23, 2018)

It's alive.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/froggodgames/tegel-manor-returns


----------



## J.R. Baker (Nov 24, 2018)

FUNDED!!!!!!!


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 25, 2018)

$31,890 pledged of $15,000 goal

372 backers

28 days to go


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 26, 2018)

$38,955 pledged of $15,000 goal
494 backers
26 days to go


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2018)

silverhair2048 said:


> $38,955 pledged of $15,000 goal
> 494 backers
> 26 days to go




 @_*silverhair2048*_, I've brought this up with you before, but I suspect you don't actually read replies to your threads.

You are welcome to promote your Kickstarters here, but you must post something more substantive than links and endless lists of numbers. Tell us why we should back it. Describe the product.


----------



## Volund (Nov 27, 2018)

Having just received my 5e Rappan Athuk, which is awesome, I will definitely be supporting this KS. I have no will power to resist 5e conversions of adventures from the classic era of D&D (my group is currently playing through _Into the Borderlands_ by Goodman Games). I started playing and running games in the late 70's in the Chicago suburbs, and JG titles were easily found in hobby stores right along side TSR products. If you weren't playing D&D at the time, it might be hard to appreciate how important JG was in the late 1970's. Tegel Manor pre-dates TSR's AD&D and the giants, drow, and Hommlet modules. In 1977 if you wanted to buy a D&D module, TM was it. If FGG can preserve the flavor of that era with a 5e product, this will be a great book to have.

Also, the world needs an updated City State of the Invincible Overlord.


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 28, 2018)

This is the first I've seen of any thing saying post more than links and figures.  However, here you are:

First published in 1977, Tegel Manor is the oldest of “Haunted House” adventures in fantasy roleplaying, and probably the very first megadungeon ever published. The Manor is a sprawling edifice of 250+ rooms filled with tricks, traps, puzzles, monsters, and situations both humorous and horrific. The huge manor house has been the curse of its owners, the Rump family, for generations – no matter how many times they have tried to get rid of it, the ownership manages to come back to them. 

If you’ve already seen the 1977 version of the Manor, there’s a lot more for you to learn in this updated and expanded 5E version of the classic. This printing contains expanded descriptions of the rooms, new areas, new monsters, new magic items, and much more, all with spectacular color illustrations.

At the start of the Kickstarter, the book will be a perfect bound softcover, but if we get 250 backers purchasing an edition of the book, it will be upgraded to hardcover, free of charge!

In addition to the Manor itself, this book contains:

    A 4-level dungeon under the Manor, fully detailed.
    The Temple of the Frog and the Monastery of Garm, as well as a full length new adventure-The Sanctum of Madness!
    A detailed handling of Tegel Village, the wilderness area, the black dragon lair and even the pirate lair and tower along the seacoast.
    All 100 members of the Rump Family are described and detailed, and many even have portraits done!
    Over a 15 new monsters and dozens of never before seen magic items!


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 28, 2018)

$50,913 pledged of $15,000 goal
688 backers
24 days to go


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 28, 2018)

And yes I do read replies to my threads for your information.  I just don't check them every hour or every day.


----------



## MNblockhead (Nov 29, 2018)

[MENTION=6803082]silverhair2048[/MENTION]  Thanks for posting the details here, it gives folks a better idea about what it is about and reason to click on the link. This is a great Kickstarter that I backed within hours of it going live. I believe we passed the stretch goal so that it will be a hard cover. What FGG is doing with the maps for this adventure are also inspiring.


----------



## Blackmoor_Film (Dec 2, 2018)

YAY!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2018)

silverhair2048 said:


> And yes I do read replies to my threads for your information.  I just don't check them every hour or every day.




I'm trying to help.


----------



## bstern (Dec 6, 2018)

Will there be a detailed list of the Fat Dragon 3D printable pieces?  I'm trying to avoid overlap with the sets I already have.


----------



## Jharet (Dec 17, 2018)

Backed for the softcover and the Pathfinder stretch goal!


----------

